# Would you change clinic? (under NHS?)



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

HI
I'm getting more and more concerned that I should change the clinic we go to.  I had EC in August but they told us they could not put the embryo back because they were concerned I would develop OHSS. We had warnings this could happen during the stimms phase and was told not to take any more drugs. The things I am not so happy about are that they didn't call us til 10.30 at night to confirm we would have EC then told us to do the trigger shot then. they also did not tell us they would do a 'freeze all' instead of transferring any until 5 mins before the EC procedure.  I was also not very well sedated and was in pain during the EC until they realised and gave me more sedatives.  After the Ec the embryologist came through and saiud she call us in 2 days to see to tell us when they could put the embryo back (she obviuosly thought it was going to be a fresh Ec too) so we had to tell her that the consultatnt was telling us to wait and freeze them. We had a follow up thinking they could transfer the frozen embryos in the next cycle but then were told we'd have to wait 3 cycles before they could begin d-regging again (and my cycles are crazily long and irregular so this was pretty gutting).
This is NHS treatment and please don't get me wrong I am HUGELY grateful to have any help at all. I just want to make sure that we are using are funded treatment as wisely as possible.
On the plus side the nurses have been very friendly and they did scan me everyday when they were concerned about OHSS so i can't say they weren't worried about my safety.
I just feel that now that cycle is over they've kind of washed their hands of us. I understand that they see peole go through this all the time but it's a bit painful when you're on the recieving end!
Any thoughts on this would be very much appreciated - and you can be brutal and tell me to get a grip and be grateful  if that's what you think!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Miffy you've really been thro it - no wonder you're feeling   
Your clinic could be congratualted for monitoring you so diligently and for ringing you so late at night to organise you - how many work late at night!
But then I would question them why was the decision left so late?
I rang my clinic post et complaining of sickness & upset stomach & dizzy ect and they told me I must have stomach bug.  Less than 24 hours I was rushed into A & E and admitted with severe ohss!
I changed clinic - 1st I just felt like a cash cow 2nd clinic I really didn't 'like' cons  (dh thought she was great and vice versa) but the team were so good I held my tongue but after 4 bfn's now thinking maybe should have stuck with gut reaction!
I think this post has prob just helped to confuse you even more!
My advice - go with your gut reaction.
But as you have frosties would you not have to have them replaced there?
Sorry for my waffle but being happy and having confidence in your team I bekieve is essential.
GOOD LUCK X


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

As Scouse says - I would go with your gut reaction, as you need to put yourself in their hands and trust them during your treatment. Having said that, they have monitored you very closely which is a good sign and not everyone gets that. Also remember this whole fertility thing is not an exact science and whatever decision they made about fresh or frozen transfers I'm sure was done with your best health interests at heart.

Just as a note, most clinics like you to have at least 2 clear cycles before starting on treatment again - it would not be good for you to have your frosties put back next month as your body needs time to recover from all of the drugs etc... so waiting until your 3rd cycle is what is normally recommended.

All the best whatever you decide

Karenanna xxx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi miffy,
i can totally understand your frustration, my first ivf cycle was cancelled on the morning that i was to have embryo transfer, i was sitting in the waiting room with a full bladder when we were called in to the office to be told that they were too concerned that i could get sever OHSS . i was so upset because i felt fine. anyway they did a scan and sent us home. i was very worried because i know that there is a lower chance of getting pregnant with a frozen transfer. your clinic are really looking after you well, and some women get so so sick with OHSS.
i got pregnant with my first frozen transfer and i really hope that you do too. look after your self in the next few weeks and if you have any sever symptoms of OHSS go straight back to your clinic or to the nearest a and e if your clinic is closed. wishing you all the best


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for yor thoughts everyone   I'm still deciding what to do but I'm pleased to hear that you think they have treated me well. I know they have overall I just got a bit frustrated that we've had to wait. I'll probably stick with them at least for the FET and maybe make my decision after that.
Good luck to all of you x


----------

